# Vumetro 19 leds lm3915 y lm3916



## el_c0c0 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hola, este es mi primer post ! Antes que nada, me queria presentar rapidamente, me llamo santiago, estoy estudiando electronica, y de chico que hago electronica como hobby. 

Hoy, queria consultar lo siguiente:
 hace unos meses habia armado un vumetro de 12 leds, el que esta en pablin. funciono, todo lindo.. pero hoy resulta que lo pruebo y no anda.. entonces decidi a armar otro con la posibilidad de usar los modos "dots/bar" como salida a los leds..
 Encontre este ejemplito, muy bueno..





(información: profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=245)

 bueno, en la imagen se muestra perfectamente la necesidad de un transformador 12+12, que dispongo, pero para un vumetro es demaciado grande.. si con uno de 12 normalmente se puede hacer.. 
 identifique que lo que usaba el -12 era la parte del amplificador TL072, el cual puedo obviar seguramente, pero decaera la señal y etc.. Ese problema no me molesta.. Aunque, si hay alguna manera mas facil.. Yo lo voy a usar a la salida de auriculares de la PC, porque el otro que tenia lo necesitabas poner si o si en paralelo a la salida de potencia de algun amplificador (equipo de musica).

 Volviendo, yo supongo que la salida del amplificador TL072 es en el pin7, que pasa por el diodo 21 y la resistencia5. desde ahi para atras podria eliminar perfectamente el TL072, o me equivoco?.. 
 Si hay algo mas sencillo, vendria mejoir.. de paso, dejo el PCB para que se fijen si esta bien (sin eliminar ningun componente)

saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

El valor de alimentacion negativo es para el correcto funcionamiento de los operacionales.

Busca en el foro "fuente virtual", es una forma de simular la tensión negativa a partir de una positiva.

Ese esquema en particular se puede reformar facilmente.


Edit:
Aqui tienes otra posibilidad 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vu-meter-60-db-rango-12141/


----------



## el_c0c0 (Jul 1, 2008)

Fogonazo, gracias por el circuito.. Me parece muy bueno porque aborda el tema de la tension negativa y positiva "virtualmente" como comentabas.. ahora mismo lo plancho a la plaqueta..

muchisimas gracias.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 2, 2008)

yo he utilizado el 3915 para vumetro de mis amplificadores y como forma de saber la tensión de salida de mi fuente regulable de alimentacion y la verdad que anda de maravilla jamas me fallo.....


----------



## el_c0c0 (Jul 2, 2008)

hoy termine de hacer la plaqueta, pero algunas pistas eran muy finas y se me conectaron entre si.. creo que voy a tener que hacer de nuevo .. pero, por ahora voy a probar..

PD: aca en rosario, argentina, el lm3915 de national sale 9 pesos (3u$s).. es bastante caro comparado a los demas componentes..


saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 3, 2008)

que diferencia aca en villa maria cordoba (argentina) cuestan 3$


----------



## el_c0c0 (Jul 3, 2008)

mira vos.. en total, me salio 29$ de argentina..
 no cuento la plaqueta porque ya tenia de antes, pero los leds compre todos, de 3mm y ademas un plug estereo para enchufarlo a la salida de audio y medir de ahi..


----------



## nicolas etcheverry (Jun 6, 2009)

hola como va? mira tengo un problema.. resulta que esta es la 2da vez que armo el vumetro y no me anda. A vos te funciona?


----------



## dfgr1990 (Jun 11, 2009)

necesito ayuda en la construccion de un vumetro con el LM339 que mida de 0dB a 60dB y la verdad no se como calcular las resistencias, ni tampoco se como se halla la relacion de 3 decibeles por led.


----------



## vicartgil (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola es la primera vez que escribo en el foro y queria pedir ayuda arme un vumetro con el lm3916 y todo muy bien
pero quiero ponerlo en doble modo barra y punto, lo tengo en modo barra, adjunto el esquema que utilice. 

y grasias por adelantado


----------



## Terrorboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Disculpa Brother el vumetro es stereo ó mono si se puede decir así...?


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 18, 2010)

el vumetro de el primer post es mono... pero si deceas ponerle una señal estereo, simplemente pon una resistencia de 330ohm en cada uno de los positivos del estereo y luego unelos... y lo mandas al vumetro. 

Un saludo


----------



## nuno08 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola amigos de foro, estoy elaborando un vumetro con el LM3915 pero no me funca, me sirve pero cuando entra la señal de audio se me iluminan todos los led y no como deberia ser en secuencia dependiendo del volume, sera que el IC este dañado?
gracias,
j


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2010)

nuno08 dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro, estoy elaborando un vumetro con el LM3915 pero no me funca, me sirve pero cuando entra la señal de audio se me iluminan todos los led y no como deberia ser en secuencia dependiendo del volume, sera que el IC este dañado?
> gracias, j



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*12)* Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema sobre el que estás trabajando *! Publícalo ¡* *NO* presupongas que somos adivinos y conocemos sobre que cosa estas hablando.


----------



## aztlan (Jul 23, 2010)

alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un vumetro analogico en el la ciudad de mexico.. ya que busque en el centro... en la clasica calle republica del salvador, pregunte en cada una de las tiendas por un vumetro de aguja o analógico pero no encontre.. me dijeron que no estava en existencia o que no lo conocian :/ acaso pregunte mal? o cual es su nombre verdadero o donde lo puedo conseguir T_T son nescesarios para terminar mi amplificador reconstruido... por favor


----------



## zopilote (Jul 23, 2010)

LLevales esta foto, o pidelo a San google.
En mi pais es tambien rarisimo encontrarlo.


----------



## Dano (Jul 23, 2010)

Lo mejor y mas simple es comprar un galvanómetro universal o un voltímetro/amperimetro, y luego de allí se le hace la escala y calibración .


----------



## yurdy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey!
Justo quería la PCB de este circuito!!!
Me estaba matando para hacerlo en Livewire y al convertirlo me salían los diodos desiguales o la placa muy grande... que lío!
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 22, 2010)

respecto con el diagrama que coloco "el c0c0" al inicio, si funciona lo que pasa yo me hice uno pero no funciono haci que me quiero hacer ese el de profesormolina.com.ar

GRACIAS!!!

ahh y me pueden explicar que significa eso de modo bar y dot

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 22, 2010)

Que significa TR1 que dice 47Kohm


----------



## yurdy (Sep 4, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Que significa TR1 que dice 47Kohm



*Es un potenciómetro... *


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 18, 2010)

alguien sabe como puedo amplificar las salidas del lm3915 a 12 voltios cada una??? con triac??? con optoacopladores??? algun consejo para esto porfavor ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2010)

391X=Salida a colector abierto => Salida de 0V.

¿Qué es lo que pretendés hacer con este circuito integrado?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

xaviergarvi dijo:


> alguien sabe como puedo amplificar las salidas del lm3915 a 12 voltios cada una??? con triac??? con optoacopladores??? algun consejo para esto porfavor ayuda


 

Con optoaclopadores, de esa manera hice un vumetro para un pub, con lamparas a 220v, manejando la carga con triacs obviamente,


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

lo que pretendo hacer es amplificar voltaje de las salidas del lm3915 (que es un vumetro) a 10 leds por salida alguien tiene algun esquema de algun circuito y que optoacoplador usaste pipa09 ????


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 20, 2010)

xaviergarvi dijo:


> lo que pretendo hacer es amplificar voltaje de las salidas del lm3915 (que es un vumetro) a 10 leds por salida alguien tiene algun esquema de algun circuito y que optoacoplador usaste pipa09 ????


 
Que tal XAviergarvi, yo use el MOC3020 para disparar un BT137.

Cualquier cosa comenta!

Saludos!!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 20, 2010)

Xaviergarv , Dame unos minutos y te paso un esquema!


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 20, 2010)

supongo que tu pipa09 usaste un circuito que trabaje a 220v en AC verdad???  lo que necesito es usar un circuito que me amplifique a 12v CC, quizas sea algo simple y ridiculo para alguien pero recien estoy estudiando por hoby esta area hermosa de la electronica, gracias a este foro aprendi todo lo que se por el momento y por ahora estoy estudiando esto de los triacs reles optoacopladores moc transistores que no los comprendo del todo gracias por la ayuda de todos, probare algunos consejos que me dieron y subo un diagrama


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

xaviergarvi dijo:


> supongo que tu pipa09 usaste un circuito que trabaje a 220v en AC verdad??? lo que necesito es usar un circuito que me amplifique a 12v CC, quizas sea algo simple y ridiculo para alguien pero recien estoy estudiando por hoby esta area hermosa de la electronica, gracias a este foro aprendi todo lo que se por el momento y por ahora estoy estudiando esto de los triacs reles optoacopladores moc transistores que no los comprendo del todo gracias por la ayuda de todos, probare algunos consejos que me dieron y subo un diagrama


 
A ver si entendi bien , lo que buscas hacer es que por cada salida del CD4017, puedas conectar mas de un led, sino lei mal algo asi como 10 LEDs, estoy en lo cierto?

Saludos!



xaviergarvi dijo:


> lo que pretendo hacer es amplificar voltaje de las salidas del lm3915 (que es un vumetro) a 10 leds por salida alguien tiene algun esquema de algun circuito y que optoacoplador usaste pipa09 ????


 

Espero que te sirva esto!!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 21, 2010)

no es de un UC es de un LM3915 quiero amplificar cada salida para que soporte 10 leds probare tu circuito gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

xaviergarvi dijo:


> no es de un UC es de un LM3915 quiero amplificar cada salida para que soporte 10 leds probare tu circuito gracias


 

Error el mio!!!


----------



## skysheen (Feb 22, 2012)

Me interesa este hilo pues yo estoy interesado en lo mismo que xavi, y tengo la misma duda que el, alguien sabe como amplificar la salida del LM3015 a 12V


----------



## SERBice (Mar 2, 2012)

Mira la fecha del ultimo mensaje, tiene mas de un año de antigüedad.

Puedes usar un transistor para controlar 12v, si necesitas mas amperaje puedes manejar un rele con el mismo transistor.

LM391X > Transistor > Rele.

Recuerda no revivir posts antiguos.


----------



## skysheen (Mar 2, 2012)

Que transistor puedo usar par aamplificar los 1,5 del lm3915 a 12V el que pipa09 usa en su diagrama es valido?


----------



## SERBice (Mar 3, 2012)

"Cualquier" transistor es valido, depende de tus necesidades, yo suelo usar BC237 (350mW) o BC337 (625mW), suficiente para mover un rele de 12v. 

Recuerda que si vas a usar un relay debes poner un diodo para proteger el transistor, de lo contrario podria quemarse.

No trates de encender lamparas de 21w -12v- porque quemaras el transistor, para ese caso usa el transistor con un relay. Recuerda que el transistor es para bajo consumo.

Trata de no volver a revivir threads con mas de un año de inactividad.


----------



## elmanucordobesdel14 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buenas soy nuevo en esto y no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre el tema, pero me intereso mucho esto de armar vumetros en casa.

No se si es el lugar para publicar mi duda, pero es muy parecida a la que esta. Lei que no hay que revivir post viejos, si le pifio sepan disculpar.

El esquema basico que quiero armar es este
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1351/vumetro.gif

tengo todos los elementos ya y me funciona bien con un transformador de 12v y 1200mA. Mi pregunta es como hacer para poner mas leds por cada salida cosa de lograr mayor iluminación...pensaba en algo de 5 leds por cada salida.. los leds con los que cuento son los estándar de 2,4v cada uno.

Si alguno me puede pasar el esquema modificado se los agradezco ya que como les dije estoy recién  empezando en esto.

Saludos y gracias

Pd: si estoy fuera de lugar me dicen donde poner la pregunta gracias


----------



## DannyR (Feb 28, 2014)

Este circuito sin los operacionales funcionará?


----------



## marsvolta02 (Ago 11, 2014)

buen dia!! coco y Fogonazo, tengo un problemita ojala y me orienten, estoy haciendo ese diagrama del profesor molina y no me queda ni una vez... que esta pasando?me prenden todos los leds y flashean, hay algun truco? o algo asi, tendran el circuito que ustedes isieron de 19 leds utulizando lm3915 y 3916? como el de profe molina?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola.

Mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/off-topic-120312/

Ver el archivo adjunto 115333 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djstigma (Ago 23, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/off-topic-120312/
> ...




puedo decir que este circuito es el unico que encontre que funciona tanto en modo punto
como en modo barra, almenos en la simulacion.
gracias elaficionado


----------



## marsvolta02 (Dic 8, 2014)

*A*migo buen dia, no puedo acceder a los link q*UE* publicaste, dice q*UE* no tengo derecho a ver jajaja, como visualizo la imagen entonces...? por*-*fa*VOR* gra*C*ias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2014)

marsvolta02 dijo:


> *A*migo buen dia, no puedo acceder a los link q*UE* publicaste, dice q*UE* no tengo derecho a ver jajaja, como visualizo la imagen entonces...? por*-*fa*VOR* gra*C*ias



¿ En que comentario se encuentran los archivos ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------

